# Need help choosing a 9mm metal full size with rail



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

I would prefer all metal with rail and possibly SA due to occasional tremors, I intend to use for target and nightstand, must be 9mm what's your suggestion?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

CZ-75 or one of its clones. Why all metal?


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Beretta or Taurus 92 (I own both but prefer the frame mounted safety on the Taurus). My PT-92 wears a weapon light and stands guard in my home...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Audioi said:


> I would prefer all metal with rail and possibly SA due to occasional tremors, I intend to use for target and nightstand, must be 9mm what's your suggestion?


The Browning Hi-Power is a great full size SA pistol in 9mm, but they tend to be expensive. They don't have rails, but they are fine pistols.

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/finder.asp?f1=007B

CZ also makes a really nice full size 9mm, and they offer a SA. But, a nice thing about the CZ is that you cock and lock the DA/SA pistols to have the use of a SA pistol. CZs are great pistols, but they have small, tight slides which may make it a little harder to grip for cocking.

http://cz-usa.com/product-category/handguns/75-85-series/

Also, you can have a look at some of the 1911 offerings in 9mm with rails, another great SA choice. This is probably the only pistol offering you will find in an all metal, SA 9mm with rails.

https://us.armscor.com/products/tac-2011-vz-ms-9mm


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

hillman said:


> CZ-75 or one of its clones. Why all metal?


Metal, I like the mass.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sig 226 SAO Elite.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

+1 to all the people saying CZ. Make sure it's an SP-01. That's the full size metal gun with a rail.

I don't have any problem racking slide in a hurry. My son's girlfriend shot his CZ for a live fire class. She had no problem racking the slide in a hurry.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

There are many 1911 style pistols chambered in 9mm as well. You will probably get a better trigger or at least the capability of upgrading to a excellent trigger with the 1911 platform.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> Sig 226 SAO Elite.


How could I forget! Geez...

I would definitely recommend this beauty! Probably the best option available, IMHO, based on your specified criteria. Costs more than a CZ though, but you can't beat it. Of course, it is hard to beat a CZ...just get them both!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> +1 to all the people saying CZ. Make sure it's an SP-01. That's the full size metal gun with a rail.
> 
> I don't have any problem racking slide in a hurry. My son's girlfriend shot his CZ for a live fire class. She had no problem racking the slide in a hurry.


How is your hand strength? I don't have any problem either, but I'm relatively strong, as it were. I love the CZ. Great pistols.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> How is your hand strength? I don't have any problem either, but I'm relatively strong, as it were. I love the CZ. Great pistols.


Strength is no problem, I have a solid grip and yes the CZ & Sig's are sweet!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, the P226 SAO 9mm (rails) has everything you mentioned above, and it will be one of, if not the, most comfortable shooting pistols you can buy.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Well, the P226 SAO 9mm (rails) has everything you mentioned above, and it will be one of, if not the, most comfortable shooting pistols you can buy.


The P226 is current;y at the top of my list but the cost is much more than the others, thats why I was looking for alternatives.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't know how easy it is to find an all-steel Tanfoglio-EAA Witness in 9x19. It's one of the CZ-75 clones. I have the .45 auto version. The price is right, but after-market accessories - sights, holsters etc, are _not_ easy to find. The CZ DA/SA-type system Is simple to use SA, and that's how I carry the Witness. For bedside use I slightly prefer DA mode from half-cock, just because I may not be all that sharp when the invader wakes me. [May the invader never come.]


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

hillman said:


> I don't know how easy it is to find an all-steel Tanfoglio-EAA Witness in 9x19. It's one of the CZ-75 clones. I have the .45 auto version. The price is right, but after-market accessories - sights, holsters etc, are _not_ easy to find. The CZ DA/SA-type system Is simple to use SA, and that's how I carry the Witness. For bedside use I slightly prefer DA mode from half-cock, just because I may not be all that sharp when the invader wakes me. [May the invader never come.]


I thought these were a Polymer?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Audioi said:


> I thought these were a Polymer?


The Witness P is polymer. Without the P it's steel. My Witness .45 is heavier than my 1911 Girsan full size .45 (49.5 oz. to 45.5 oz with full magazines).


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

You get what you pay for. I have no opinion on cz because I have never fired one . Sig is at the top and you pay more but it's worth it so shop around.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Another vote for the Sig Sauer P226










This is my P226 X5 - very very accurate - too heavy to carry.

My CZ 85 Combat is a very reasonably priced gun and a good shooter










:smt1099


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

dondavis3 said:


> Another vote for the Sig Sauer P226
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece but no rail.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Nothing more affordable than the P226 rail? Also did I mention 10 in the mag or less thanks to Como.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, have a look at the CZ 75 SP-01.

CZ-USA CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical - 9mm - CZ-USA


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Well, have a look at the CZ 75 SP-01.
> 
> CZ-USA CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical - 9mm - CZ-USA


This and the M9-A1 seem to fit my criteria and if I'm not mistaking the Beretta is USA made?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It may be assembled in the USA, as is the CZ, but the Beretta is an Italian gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> It may be assembled in the USA, as is the CZ, but the Beretta is an Italian gun.


CZs are not assembled in the US with the exception. Of the custom guns which start life as Cech made guns or the Dan Wesson 1911s which are made in NY iirc


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Is the Sig 226 a USA made product? Is ANYTHING USA made????


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes Ruger Smith & Wesson sigsauer and several other guns are made in the United States

:smt1099


----------

